# [SOLVED] ImportError: No module named .....

## xys

Na forum jest z tym kilkanaście wątków , ale żaden [SOLVED]. U mnie przy próbie wywołania  alacarte

```
localhost xys # alacarte

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 22, in ?

    from Alacarte.MainWindow import MainWindow

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Alacarte/MainWindow.py", line 19, in ?

    import gtk, gtk.glade, gmenu, gobject, gnomevfs, gnome.ui

ImportError: No module named gtk

localhost xys # 

```

Z lektury forum wynika ,że tak się dzieje przy różnych programach , ale zawsze chodzi o moduły Pythona.

revdep - rebuild ,re - emerge -nic nie zmienia.

Ps. Chyba powinienem pytać na - Polish , ale nie umiem przenieść (nie mogę ?)

Arfrever: 's/^/[SOLVED] /' w tytule

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz napewno dev-python/pygtk?

----------

## xys

```
localhost xys # emerge -s pygtk

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : pygtk ]

[ Applications found : 3 ]

 

*  dev-python/pygtk

      Latest version available: 2.12.0

      Latest version installed: 2.12.0

      Size of files: 2,846 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.pygtk.org/

      Description:   GTK+2 bindings for Python

      License:       LGPL-2.1

*  dev-python/pygtkglext

      Latest version available: 1.1.0

      Latest version installed: 1.1.0

      Size of files: 340 kB

      Homepage:      http://gtkglext.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   Python bindings to GtkGLExt

      License:       LGPL-2.1 GPL-2

*  dev-python/pygtksourceview

      Latest version available: 2.0.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.0.0-r1

      Size of files: 249 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.pygtk.org/

      Description:   GTK+2 bindings for Python

      License:       LGPL-2.1

localhost xys # 

```

Po usunięciu z MainWindow.py "import - "moduł"", o następnym mówi to samo! Tu nie chodzi o brak czegoś-po prostu nie importuje się ŻADEN moduł!!!

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polish.

----------

## jabol

nie robiłeś przypadkiem ostatnio updatatu pythona z 2.4 do 2.5?

----------

## Arfrever

Wykonaj:

```
emerge -1 pygtk pygobject
```

----------

## xys

Dzięki Arfrever!

Zrobiłem i się zmieniło:

```
localhost xys # alacarte

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 22, in ?

    from Alacarte.MainWindow import MainWindow

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Alacarte/MainWindow.py", line 19, in ?

    import gtk, gtk.glade, gmenu, gobject, gnomevfs, gnome.ui

ImportError: No module named gmenu

localhost xys # 

```

miałem Phytona2.5 przez chwilę. To chyba przyczyna .

```
gmenu, gobject, gnomevfs, gnome.ui
```

Czy muszę zemergować całe Gnome?

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

a python-updater był odpalony ?

----------

## xys

Był.

```
localhost xys # python-updater

 * Can't determine any previous Python version(s).

localhost xys # 

```

Z ostatniej chwili!

```
emerge -1 gnome-menus
```

załatwiło sprawe!!Po prostu trzeba zemergować programy , które tworzą poszukiwane moduły. Ja zrobiłem to "na czuja" , bo nie wiem jak stwierdzić co tworzy dany moduł. Gdyby ktoś zechciał podać na to sposób - ułatwiłby  zycie tym ,co będą mieć taki problem i trafią na ten temat (i ja się czegoś dowiem) .Dzięki wszystkim!!

Proszę o dodanie [SOLVED] bo ja nie mogę ,lub nie umiem.

Arfrever: Ortografia (s/ułatwił by/ułatwiłby/)

----------

## Arfrever

 *xys wrote:*   

> Proszę o dodanie [SOLVED] bo ja nie mogę ,lub nie umiem.

 

Należy użyć przycisk 'zmień' przy pierwszym poście w danym wątku.

----------

